
Show HN: Let's create our own image dataset - bbernhard
https://imagemonkey.io/
======
pplonski86
Nice! Do you have a plan to add feature to specify location of object?

~~~
bbernhard
Thanks! ;-)

Yeah, that's already on my Todo-list and will be one of the next bigger
features.

------
sharemywin
why not gamify it. add points.

~~~
bbernhard
That's a really great idea!

The other thing I was thinking about was to include the images in an app for
young children. And they need to tell which items they are seeing on the
screen. But I think it only works for images which are already verified with a
high probability (so that we can make sure that they are only seeing
appropriate content)

~~~
sharemywin
maybe allow people to scan pictures of stuff and put it into their inventory
of stuff for a virtual world.

~~~
bbernhard
that's a pretty interesting idea, many thanks!

My hope is/was that providing an API in the early stages maybe convinces some
people to jump on the train and create applications which make use of the
dataset and feed some results back to improve the dataset further.

